# 3-11 [Big Flies = Big Fish, PT. II]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

We've had beautiful weather up here in Monroe, Wisconsin all week, which is definitely a first. Every time I come home during the winter & spring, the weather always manages to create unfishable conditions for my friends & I. Anyways, two days ago, I took a couple hour break from work at the lure shop to go hit the water with Troy & Maggie for a while. Fished a couple of my favorite creek spots with no success whatsoever. We just had a huge melt-off & the small creeks have temporarily turned into muddy, raging rivers. We couldn't find a fish to save our lives, so we headed to a different spot. Naturally I grabbed the fly rod again, & it paid off. I was throwing the same big streamer that I tied up a few days ago, the one that I caught the big northern pike on in my last fly fishing report. This one ate it right in front of me again, & she actually had some fight in her, unlike the lazy battle with the larger fish a few days ago. Got her landed & measured her at 28.5'' & 6 pounds! Gotta say that she was the fattest 28.5'' pike I've ever seen, that's for sure. Got her photographed & safely released & then Troy & I fished a while longer before calling it quits for the day. 

*Tally for the day:*

*Maggie:* STILL an excellent photographer!
*Troy:* Skunked
*Me:* 28.5'' 6 lb. northern pike

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Another trophy for the 'Blues Brothers'.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Another trophy for the 'Blues Brothers'.


One thing I'm sure of is that I will never get tired of your creative comments Slim. You know you love those Ray Bans.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Best sunglasses ever made.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

*Northern*

I just wonder if Maggie or Troy had caught that fish if you'd have posted the pics?? :001_huh: Nice fish tho! GT


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Ga Transplant said:


> I just wonder if Maggie or Troy had caught that fish if you'd have posted the pics?? :001_huh: Nice fish tho! GT


Nah, I totally only post if I'm the one who catches fish. Can't have my good friends looking like they know how to fish too, right?

But on a serious note, if you read any of my other posts you'll see plenty of posts in which I come up short & don't catch anything. When we go fishing, I post a report if ANYONE catches a fish.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Nah, I totally only post if I'm the one who catches fish. Can't have my good friends looking like they know how to fish too, right?
> 
> But on a serious note, if you read any of my other posts you'll see plenty of posts in which I come up short & don't catch anything. When we go fishing, I post a report if ANYONE catches a fish.


True story.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a fine fish especially on fly rod..


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jcoss15 said:


> That's a fine fish especially on fly rod..


Thanks man, appreciate it! They're definitely a blast on the fly.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

This guy doesn't go "fishing" he goes "catching" haha nice fish!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bdyboarder86 said:


> This guy doesn't go "fishing" he goes "catching" haha nice fish!


I do my fair share of both "fishing" & "catching." Don't let the reports fool you bro.


----------

